# Mixture Help



## Shako (13/11/13)

Hi 

I am using the following ingredients VG(BP), PG(USP), 36mg(VG),Berry flavor(PG).
I am looking for a mixture to give a nice throat hit and lots of vapour.
Tried a 60pg/40vg and the vapour was so little besides the little throat hit.
i tried a 70pg/30vg and the throat hit was a bit more but the vapour sucks.

Can anyone give me advise for huge vapour and how to get throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

Take 5ml of your 36mg Nic base. add 4ml PG, and 1ml flavour.
This is the basic recipe I follow on my mixes...

Plenty th, and just enough vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/11/13)

Hi Shako!
Welcome!
VG is the part where you get the clouds. Nic and Pg is the throat hit.
To get throat hit and clouds I suggest something like 18mg or higher Nicotine and a VG70 PG30 ratio.
Remember to thin your VG tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (13/11/13)

Crafty Za i will try that out.
I tried a12mg but the throat hit wasn't string and the vapour sucked. With a 60/40 ratio.



> Remember to thin your VG tho.


I am not sure what you mean. I thought the thick VG is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/11/13)

VG itself is too thick to vape properly. Mix it with distilled water to get it to the same consistency of PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (13/11/13)

Oh ok. That makes sense. Any idea on how much i need to dilute it by?
I thought the VG is diluted with the pg and not diluted before mixing with the PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/11/13)

10% is a good measure. This is for your VG you get from the pharmacy or where ever.

But not the VG nicotine base. It is already thinned enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

You can use vodka for diluting VG as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (13/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> You can use vodka for diluting VG as well


I must actually try that some time or another. Heard of it, never tried it. Big difference Crafty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (13/11/13)

Thanks i will try it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (13/11/13)

I have never thinned my VG , and i shoot for a 50VG/50PG mix never had any issues with the VG being too thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/11/13)

Cool, but I choose to thin mine. I can't even get mine into a syringe to mix with.

Each to his own ay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

I have never tried it with vodka, but I have added brandy to my mix. Franky, did not taste anything different. Juice just wicked faster, and the vape felt heavier. That's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (13/11/13)

I think the EVod is not a friend to the thick mixture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Take 5ml of your 36mg Nic base. add 4ml PG, and 1ml flavour.
> This is the basic recipe I follow on my mixes...
> 
> Plenty th, and just enough vapour


 
crafty, i take it your nic is vg based?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

Riaz said:


> crafty, i take it your nic is vg based?


My base is pre mixed 60/40
Shako stated he uses VG base 36mg. I'm thinking it is that semi clear bottle, with the golden lable and letters that no one can read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (13/11/13)

Hahaha that's exactly it.
Its it a good one or should i find another supplier?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (13/11/13)

Nice tip on the Vodka @Crafty_ZA didn't know that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

howsit guys

did anyone try using this ejuice me up calculator already?

i need some assistance using it.


----------



## Shako (14/4/14)

@Riaz What do you need to know?


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

i added all the info up until where the flavor info needed to be put it

what % is a good starting point?


----------



## drew (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i added all the info up until where the flavor info needed to be put it
> 
> what % is a good starting point?



It all depends on the flavour... what flavour is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

VM menthol 
VM berry


----------



## drew (14/4/14)

I haven't used any VM concentrates but based on concentrates in general I would say 2-5% for the menthol and 10-15% for the berry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

thanks @drew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (14/4/14)

The menthol can be pushed to 7% if you like the fresh menthol taste


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit guys
> 
> did anyone try using this ejuice me up calculator already?
> 
> i need some assistance using it.



Ha..Brilliant app. No need for any laborious excel spreadsheets. Got all my custom recipes saved there. What are you looking for?


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Ha..Brilliant app. No need for any laborious excel spreadsheets. Got all my custom recipes saved there. What are you looking for?


i just recently started mixing, so im open to all flavors 

what you got?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

Vm menthol is hectic start with 1 - 2 % then add to taste. Normally 1 drop per ml is good for me.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> VM menthol
> VM berry



The menthol is very potent. I would say 1% and 19% for the VM berry.


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

on this app- ejuice me up:

it states: nicotine strength e-juice PG_ VG_ _mg_

then again in line Flav1 again asks PG% VG% flav%

then under the flavor fields, again it asked for target PG_ VG_ ratio you want your recipe to be

what amounts should be entered into in these fields? should i enter the same values in each? for pg/vg


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Best way to explain is to show an example:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## drew (14/4/14)

it states: nicotine strength e-juice PG_ VG_ _mg_  This is the strength and PG/VG blend of your nicotine base. It should state this info somewhere on the bottle.

then again in line Flav1 again asks PG% VG% flav% This is PG/VG ratio for the concentrate. Most likely 100% PG.

then under the flavor fields, again it asked for target PG_ VG_ ratio you want your recipe to be This is PG/VG blend of the final mixture. I suggest starting with 50/50 . Later if you decide you want more throat hit and flavour lean to the PG side. More vapour lean to the VG side.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Best way to explain is to show an example:
> 
> View attachment 3904


@Riaz thats a good example. VM nic is 100% vg and all the flavours are pg based so 100% pg.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> on this app- ejuice me up:
> 
> it states: nicotine strength e-juice PG_ VG_ _mg_ This is the strength of the nic base you are using e.g 36mg strength
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

guys, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!

Thanks @RezaD and @drew for the help

i had this whole calculation wrong

thanks for saving me from possibly catching on major k*k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> guys, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!
> 
> Thanks @RezaD and @drew for the help
> 
> ...



Sure. Give me your email addy and I'll send you my awesome pinacolada passion recipe. Just save it to the C:\Program Files (x86)\Breaktru Software\eJuice Me Up folder and you can just open it from the app.

Warning - chain vaping this mixture on a dripper will lead to a sore throat.


BTW - if you only using a dripper 24/7 then I suggest making a 5ml batch first and halving the flavour percentages i.e max flavour mix in your case is 10% not 20%


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Sure. Give me your email addy and I'll send you my awesome pinacolada passion recipe. Just save it to the C:\Program Files (x86)\Breaktru Software\eJuice Me Up folder and you can just open it from the app.
> 
> Warning - chain vaping this mixture on a dripper will lead to a sore throat.
> 
> ...



nope, not using a dripper all day

using a russian 91% all day and the dripper now and then

my email addy is riaz0606@gmail.com 

thanks again bro


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

what can one use as sweetner?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

Ethyl maltol I think that's how it's spelt, and @drew has sweetner on his site. 

EM I got from @Oupa but be carefull that stuff is potent 1 or 2 drops per 5ml.
Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/4/14)

rather try cotton candy as the sweetner


----------



## drew (14/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> rather try cotton candy as the sweetner



Yip, cotton candy/candy floss flavour is diluted ethyl maltol. Sweetener is sweeter.


----------

